# First Published Dates



## rune (Jul 4, 2004)

I was fiddling with my book database, recording which were Hardback and Paperback.  When I noticed something I was curious about.

If I have a Hardback copy of a book, is the published date shown for that book the date it was first released/published?

Just curious because because I've seen descriptions like 'this copy published' and then the date.  And I always thought Hardcovers were the first additions of a new book


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 5, 2004)

Usually, if it is a first edition, it will say "First Edition" somewhere on the publication data page. And usually, if it is a subsequent printing, but not a new edition (for example, not part of the first print run), it will still carry only the original publication date, not the "printed on" date. Usually, if it is a second or subsequent edition, it will carry both the original and the revised publication dates.

However, I have found that in practice, this differs from publisher to publisher, and you just have to take a good look at the publication data page to figure out if it is a first printing of a first edition or a subsequent printing. However, if it is a second or subsequent edition, it usually says that somewhere on the title page, especially if it is an academic book. If it isn't an academic book, it probably will indicate a second or subsequent edition, but again it can be pot luck as to where this is mentioned. The big houses are generally better about this than smaller houses.

This, anyway, has been my experience in a good number of years of writing papers in which sources have to be cited and listed in a bibliography, and having to figure out this sort of information.

Edited to add: Just because a book is listed as being a second or subsequent edition, this is not necessarily an indication that the previous editions have been in hardback or even formally published at all.  I have a sixth edition of a law treatise on California law that I happend to pick up several years ago at a second-hand store for 80 cents; I bought it becuase the author of the book, the authority on California law for decades was scheduled to speak at my school, and I wanted to have a book to be signed without having to go out and spend a great deal of money on his then-current editions.  Turned out I got a bargain.  A representative from the man's publisher was with him when he came to speak, saw the book when I had him sign it, and offered me a substantial sum for it (I said no, of course).  Apparently it is a fairly rare edition now.  Part of it's rarity revolves around the fact that while it was the sixth edition of the book, it was the first edition that was actually published formally - the first five editions grew simply from the man's class notes when he was a law student.  He started out by typing up and mimeographing (no xerox machines way back then) his notes and selling them to his fellow students.

This isn't something that happens very often, to be sure, but it is still something to keep in mind.


----------



## rune (Jul 5, 2004)

So First Addition means it was printed during the first printing run of the book.

Have I got that right?

I have a few books that just have a 'published date' and no other printing dates or any of info.  So I took it that those books are first versions of the story  

Can I ask then, what is the importance of 'First Addition'?  
What possible need is there to know it was included in the first printing run?

I can understand the need for having the original published dates recorded and then the date the book was actually printed.  But I don't get the 'First Addition' thing


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 5, 2004)

Rune - I'm curious - this book database...what is it, exactly, if you don;t mind my asking?


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 6, 2004)

rune said:
			
		

> So First Addition means it was printed during the first printing run of the book.
> 
> Have I got that right?
> 
> ...


Generally 'First Edition' is mostly important for books that have been _revised_ in the subsequent printing runs.  Therefore when checking facts or doing any type of research this can be important information.  Another reason that it could be important is if the book is enormously popular and has to be reprinted many times.  That smaller first printing can become sought-after by collectors and such.  For example, if you've got a first edition of Barrie's Peter Pan then you've got something to hold on to.  At least, that's what I figure - I could be wrong.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 6, 2004)

What dwndrgn said.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jul 6, 2004)

rune said:
			
		

> And I always thought Hardcovers were the first additions of a new book


Hardcovers are not necessarily the first editions of a new book, particularly when referring to Science Fiction.  I believe all of PK Dick's sf novels were published first as paperbacks.  Of course first printings are usually only important to collector geeks like me.  Also, many hardcover books are reprinted as Book Club editions that people buy through the mail like record clubs or cd clubs.  The printing history listed inside is often not very clear or complete.


----------



## rune (Jul 6, 2004)

angrybuddhist said:
			
		

> Hardcovers are not necessarily the first editions of a new book, particularly when referring to Science Fiction. I believe all of PK Dick's sf novels were published first as paperbacks. Of course first printings are usually only important to collector geeks like me. Also, many hardcover books are reprinted as Book Club editions that people buy through the mail like record clubs or cd clubs. The printing history listed inside is often not very clear or complete.


Thanks everyone for your comments, I think it's clearer now    Not that I would be bothered one way or another about if I had a first addition, i still would only keep the book if i liked it  

The Book Club editions is probably the reason I am getting confused.  I have quite a few hardbacks from a book club and though I know the books were newly released, the info on the publishing dates seem a little vague


----------

